# Oral Tumor



## SamatranTiger (Aug 28, 2008)

Nioka just came home from the vet and his prognosis is not looking good. 

I had taken him several times to have his teeth (and mouth in general) checked as he was having a hard time eating his food. The vet assured me that there was nothing wrong with his teeth and sent me home with antibiotics every time. 

A rotten tooth and a lump later...he now likely has cancer.
The tooth was extracted today and a biopsy of the lump was sent to the lab...I should receive the histopath results on Saturday. 

I know how aggressive oral cancer is in hedgehogs and I am not going to subject him to the removal of the tumor...especially at the age of three (he will be turning four in November). 

I guess all I can do now is enjoy the time I have left with him until he has to cross the Rainbow Bridge...


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry that the prognosis was not good, but maybe the results will come back with something more encouraging.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry! I hope that the news will be better than you're expecting and that you can still have a long time with your dear hedgie.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sadly teeth problems are often caused by an oral tumour and we take care of the teeth only to later have the tumour appear. 

Prayers sent that the path report will come back as not cancer.


----------



## SamatranTiger (Aug 28, 2008)

Nancy said:


> Sadly teeth problems are often caused by an oral tumour and we take care of the teeth only to later have the tumour appear.
> 
> Prayers sent that the path report will come back as not cancer.


That is certainly the unfortunate reality. I just wish the vet did not dismiss his teeth problems so readily and looked a little deeper...
I am now riddled with the thought of "what if..." as a result. What if they extracted the tooth when he first showed signs? What if they found abnormal cell growth eariler? What if.

On a positive note, the lump has not increased in size since his tooth extraction yesterday.


----------



## SamatranTiger (Aug 28, 2008)

Nioka!


----------



## SamatranTiger (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is a picture I took today...the lump is on left side of his face.
Isn't he gorgeous? Lump or not, he will always be my beautiful little boy.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, he is really gorgeous!  I'm really hoping you get some good news from the test results, and I'm glad the lump hasn't grown any.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry to here about what you and your hedgie are going through. He is very handsome. Such an adorable face!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is a gorgeous boy, my thoughts will be with you and I hope you get good news.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

SamatranTiger said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly teeth problems are often caused by an oral tumour and we take care of the teeth only to later have the tumour appear.
> ...


Unfortunately, with oral tumours, finding them early does not often change the outcome. Surgery will occasionally give them some extra time but usually the pain of surgery is not worth the little bit of time it gives and this is especially true of upper tumours.

My Abby developed a small lump on her jaw and it was found to be a loose and irritated tooth. The vet pulled it, cleaned the area up and put her on antibiotic. The lump remained and one month later it was obvious this was an oral tumour.

Her son Jake who was being fostered while I was on chemo, he developed a similar lump. We assumed the worst. His tooth was removed, the lump remains but approximately a 1.5 years later, Jake still has the small lump but nothing has changed.

So, think positive that the results will be good. He is such a gorgeous boy.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

(((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))) Thank you so much for sharing the photos -- he is sooooo pretty!!! I love his color and markings! Praying the results are good news, and he is so lucky to have such a good mommy. 

KathyTNY


----------



## SamatranTiger (Aug 28, 2008)

Bad News...
Nioka does in fact have malignant cancer - Squamous Cell Carcinoma


----------

